# Any dental office experts?



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm working on the rough plumbing for a dental office ( 12 chairs ). I have questions regarding piping for gas. Any "serious" advice would be appreciated. I'll ask my questions directly to anyone who could PM me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I've done a dentist office...


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

Ive done about a dozen dentists offices last one i did had 14 chairs


----------



## plumbob2008 (Jul 29, 2015)

Been years ago when I did dentist chairs gas was done in k copper under slab


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

heaan said:


> Ive done about a dozen dentists offices last one i did had 14 chairs


I have a couple questions regarding the piping for Nitrous & Oxygen. Firstly, there are 1/2 o/d & 3/8 o/d inlets on the boxes located in the exam rooms. Also, the piping off the gas manifold is 1/2 & 3/8 o/d. Can I run my trunks in 1/2 I/d & reduce at each end of the run? Secondly, is there a specific name brand for brazing rod which I can use?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

mccmech said:


> I have a couple questions regarding the piping for Nitrous & Oxygen. Firstly, there are 1/2 o/d & 3/8 o/d inlets on the boxes located in the exam rooms. Also, the piping off the gas manifold is 1/2 & 3/8 o/d. Can I run my trunks in 1/2 I/d & reduce at each end of the run? Secondly, is there a specific name brand for brazing rod which I can use?


 *Are you licensed to do medical gas work! Second are you insured enough if there is a screw up? Make sure that no disclaimers on on your policy.

*


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

mccmech said:


> I have a couple questions regarding the piping for Nitrous & Oxygen. Firstly, there are 1/2 o/d & 3/8 o/d inlets on the boxes located in the exam rooms. Also, the piping off the gas manifold is 1/2 & 3/8 o/d. Can I run my trunks in 1/2 I/d & reduce at each end of the run? Secondly, is there a specific name brand for brazing rod which I can use?


Are you really willing to put people's life at risk based on information you receive on a public plumbing forum?


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Are you licensed to do medical gas work! Second are you insured enough if there is a screw up? Make sure that no disclaimers on on your policy.


I am doing Per Diem work for a friend. I have noticed items on the drawings that don't jive with how the install is planned. I've asked about the med gas certification, and was assured there was an employee med gas certified. I tend to operate on the conservative side. Lots of "what if" as well as other questions. I guess my curiosity is piqued as to how this should be done.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm not licensed to do med gas so I won't touch it but I have done a couple of dental offices and have seen what they do. All of their gas lines were ran in 1/2 copper and iirc reduced at the box. 

Here you are not supposed to touch med gas unless you hold a journeyman med gas certification.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Get a NFPA 99 2015 addition and look it up. Don't touch any med gas work unless you hold a certification. You are not even slowed to put hangers up unless certified. Most of the time all gasses are run in 5/8 od oxy/med copper vacuum is run in PVC sometimes. Violations is code are common so don't get yourself in the middle of firestorm unless trained to know what the rules are.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

You have to have two different certs, or your mechanics do. ASME IX Brazer and ASSE 6010 Installer. One entitles you to braze medical gas piping. The other entitles you to fit or pimp medical gas piping. These certifications cover the hands in the field. I don't know but wonder if the piping contractor has to also carry some credentials? I would think at least I would talk to my insurance man. But I'm not a contractor. In my neck of the woods this project would be heavily engineered and permitted. To the point where I would trust no internet information. Medical gas is %1000 more critical than common plumbing. If you don't have your sh!T together someone may die. If I caught wind of a potentially unsafe med gas install in my area I would notify state, local, national authorities immediately.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

rwh said:


> You have to have two different certs, or your mechanics do. ASME IX Brazer and ASSE 6010 Installer. One entitles you to braze medical gas piping. The other entitles you to fit or pimp medical gas piping. These certifications cover the hands in the field. I don't know but wonder if the piping contractor has to also carry some credentials? I would think at least I would talk to my insurance man. But I'm not a contractor. In my neck of the woods this project would be heavily engineered and permitted. To the point where I would trust no internet information. Medical gas is %1000 more critical than common plumbing. If you don't have your sh!T together someone may die. If I caught wind of a potentially unsafe med gas install in my area I would notify state, local, national authorities immediately.


 Yes it is a two part certification one is hardly any good without the other. If you don't have the certifications you can't touch it. The certifications only cover the installer and brazer. You are correct that you need to have it together but do remember there are many checks and verifications before a final test process by a third party verifier. The liability is hi but if you follow all the steps and don't change the protocol for any reason you will be fine.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

As I stated in my original post, I have been doing the rough plumbing. I am very curious by nature, so was wondering what the process is. That said, the gas lines are done, not touched by me, so I'll see what happens on inspection. Thanks to all who offered insight!


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

And a very "special" thank you to Plumberkc for being consistent!!!!


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

mccmech said:


> As I stated in my original post, I have been doing the rough plumbing. I am very curious by nature, so was wondering what the process is. That said, the gas lines are done, not touched by me, so I'll see what happens on inspection. Thanks to all who offered insight!


If you didn't touch the gas lines, why did you ask this: 

"Can I run my trunks in 1/2 I/d & reduce at each end of the run? Secondly, is there a specific name brand for brazing rod which I can use?"

If there's a guy onsite that is med gas certified, why not ask him while he is running the lines?


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> If you didn't touch the gas lines, why did you ask this:
> 
> "Can I run my trunks in 1/2 I/d & reduce at each end of the run? Secondly, is there a specific name brand for brazing rod which I can use?"
> 
> If there's a guy onsite that is med gas certified, why not ask him while he is running the lines?


Firstly let me thank you for the genuine input you gave to my question. Since we are all grammar scholars on the site, I do apologize for asking the question in the first person. My question was one of curiosity. I had NO intention of exposing myself by working on something I'm uncertain of. As I also stated, I tend to operate very conservatively, asking the "what if" as well as other questions. Hey, you could have always PM'd me, like I asked, if ya had any real input! I was trying to avoid the haranguing by guys with hard-ons for those of us not to their level of expertise. Long story short, I was trying to learn something. Thanks for your help.......?!!!!!


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

And since YOU are so literal BDS, I never stated the certified was on site! Again, thanks for your special input.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

mccmech said:


> As I stated in my original post, I have been doing the rough plumbing. I am very curious by nature, so was wondering what the process is. That said, the gas lines are done, not touched by me, so I'll see what happens on inspection. Thanks to all who offered insight!


Nothing wrong with learning or bring curious. I ran lots of med gas, mostly hospitals, years ago but that was before the certificates were required. No longer in my area of plumbing so have never bothered with getting certified.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Once I was running med gas at an old folks home renovation and kept losing pipe. Lots of it. I busted the day laborers cutting up our expensive copper but the gc wouldn't fire them because of fear of a racial discrimination lawsuit. Since they continued to be around us without fear of losing their job i was forced to get my revenge by insulting them constantly. 

Off topic, sorry.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

It is very specialized and nobody can tell you what to do or not as long as you are following the codes. On one hospital add I had a engineer tell me I had to put drainage fittings in on it


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> It is very specialized and nobody can tell you what to do or not as long as you are following the codes. On one hospital add I had a engineer tell me I had to put drainage fittings in on it



Lol to finish I told him no they are not legal on med gas vacuum. He didn't like it but the rules are the rules.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I'll take a dozen of them.





Airgas - HAR15636R - Harris® 1/8" X 36" BCuP-5 Stay-Silv® 15 Round Brazing Alloy Filler Metal 25 lb Package (Prices are subject to change without notice due to raw materials cost volatility)


Harris® Stay-Silv® 15 Silver Solder measuring 1/8 Dia X 36 comes in 25# pack and features brazing filler metals are primarily used to join copper to copper, copper to brass and brass to brass. It includes phosphorus content that serves as a self-fluxing agent in joining copper to copper. The...




www.airgas.com


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Med gas was really very easy to run and install,but somebody somewhere got the big idea that there is big time money to be made off of med gas and so here comes all the stupid certifications and tests and rules and regs,it all sucks,when I was planning on going in business for myself I was med gas certified and was gonna domed gas in dentist offices and small clinics and urgent cares,have my own little niche so to speak,but before I could get the business going here comes all the bill crap certifications and tests,if you don't do a med gas job within a 6month period you lose your certification and have to go take the very long and very hard test again,and it just keeps going so I said the hell with med gas,it's just about got to the point where only union companies are doing med gas,not all of them are union but it's going in that direction,I have been certified brazier and installer couple different times but it runs out to fast


----------



## Plumb N Plumber (Jan 3, 2022)

sparky said:


> Med gas was really very easy to run and install,but somebody somewhere got the big idea that there is big time money to be made off of med gas and so here comes all the stupid certifications and tests and rules and regs,it all sucks,when I was planning on going in business for myself I was med gas certified and was gonna domed gas in dentist offices and small clinics and urgent cares,have my own little niche so to speak,but before I could get the business going here comes all the bill crap certifications and tests,if you don't do a med gas job within a 6month period you lose your certification and have to go take the very long and very hard test again,and it just keeps going so I said the hell with med gas,it's just about got to the point where only union companies are doing med gas,not all of them are union but it's going in that direction,I have been certified brazier and installer couple different times but it runs out to fast


Fkn Union and their politix


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Plumb N Plumber said:


> Fkn Union and their politix


Unions or just government bureaucrats?


----------



## Plumb N Plumber (Jan 3, 2022)

Plumbus said:


> Unions or just government bureaucrats?


I’m not authorized to disclose 😂


----------

